# Does your ePUB book have the same ISBN as your MOBI book?



## Jan Thompson (May 25, 2013)

> https://www.myidentifiers.com/isbn/main
> "The purpose of the ISBN is to identify one specific version of a book. If you wish to have a hard bound copy, a soft bound copy, an *ePUB*, a PDF, a *MOBI*, or even register a new version, you will need *a unique ISBN for each version*." - Bowker


One ISBN for ePUB and another for MOBI?


----------



## HStokes (Feb 12, 2013)

I've given all variation of my ebook the same ISBN number.  I've seen no backlash in that so far.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Mine don't even have an ISBN. I've used my CS ISBN a few times for my e-books, and nobody complained. Not sure if they still have the same use anymore.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I used to separate out the epub and the mobi with different ISBNs, but now I don't. There are good reasons to keep to as few ISBNs as you can, and one of those is the ease in which engines can find reviews based on ISBN. Kobo does it and so does Google Books.

But do keep all your papers separate. Be kind to libraries. Hardcover gets its own. Paperback too.


----------



## 10105 (Feb 16, 2010)

They're supposed to be different. I did it that way at first. Now, I use ISBNs only for print editions and ASIN for KDP-published books. My epubs don't sell well enough to justify the expense. It might become an issue if brick and mortar bookstores start aggressively selling e-books, at which time I'll assign ISBNs to epubs.


----------



## Zoe York (May 12, 2013)

Didn't we discuss this last week? (Entirely possible that we didn't)

Bowker makes money off of selling ISBNs. Don't listen to them.

For ebooks, ISBNs are not necessary. If you live in Canada, where they are free, or you have bought a pack of them and want to use them for funsies, then one is sufficient for all ebooks. Librarians and independent booksellers might have a twitchy fit if you use a paperback ISBN for an ebook, so don't do that, even though Hugh is cute.  

It's an identification number. It's purpose is to find the book in a large catalogue. This is not necessary within a bookseller's domain, because they have their own system (ASIN at Amazon, I don't know what at B&N, etc., but they have something). If you use the paperback ISBN on an ebook, or vice versa, I think barcodes explode and babies die. Or it makes it difficult to list your book in a library system? Something like that.

Oh, and it may have some benefit in getting your sales properly tallied for a run at the NYT and USA Today bestselling lists. Not worth the outlay of cash for a newbie.


----------



## Istvan Szabo Ifj. (Dec 13, 2013)

According to our laws, each version must have a different ISBN, and as in my country, Hungary, we get the ISBNs for free, I have different numbers to each of the versions (Mobi, EPub, Lit, PDF, Paperback and Hardcover).


----------



## Suzan Butler (Apr 6, 2013)

I use the same one for epub, mobi, and PDFs. I use a different one for print. Now, in some countries, it might be law that you use a different one. Check for your specific situation, but in the US we pay for them and while it's suggested by Bowker to use different ones for each ISBN, it is not required.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

IstvanSzaboIfj said:


> and as in my country, Hungary, we get the ISBNs for free


Hungary, where the ISBNs flow like milk and honey. 

Wait a sec, don't Canadians get free ISBNs too? What the hell? Are Americans the only ones who have to pay for them?

Speaking of that, how much overhead can there be to create a unique number and keep it on file? Sounds like something that could be run out of someone's basement. $125 per number? How do I get into this business?


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

Zoe York said:


> Oh, and it may have some benefit in getting your sales properly tallied for a run at the NYT and USA Today bestselling lists. Not worth the outlay of cash for a newbie.


Could somebody elaborate on this? I'm not expecting to hit the best seller lists with my debut novel, but would not having an ISBN prevent an author from hitting those lists?


----------



## Sandra K. Williams (Jun 15, 2013)

I use different ISBNs for paperback and EPUB. No ISBN for Amazon because Amazon doesn't distribute to other vendors.

ISBNs, if properly assigned, should ensure that distributors and vendors order/deliver the correct item. Book titles aren't unique. Neither are author names.


----------



## Zoe York (May 12, 2013)

K.B. Nelson/Parker said:


> Could somebody elaborate on this? I'm not expecting to hit the best seller lists with my debut novel, but would not having an ISBN prevent an author from hitting those lists?


It's just an assumption that it could make the difference, but sales data linked to an ISBN number is going to be the most complete. I don't know how many retailers report to the list making people, but if there's any variation between how Amazon, B&N, etc. report, matching ISBNs would ensure that your maximum sales are reported, and a retailer line isn't left out.

There definitely are people who have hit lists without an ISBN. If I thought a new release would be a contender for that level of sales, I'd make sure I had an ISBN.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

TexasGirl said:


> But do keep all your papers separate. Be kind to libraries. Hardcover gets its own. Paperback too.


Why is that? 
I used to separate, but have noticed that others are not.


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

Zoe York said:


> It's just an assumption that it could make the difference, but sales data linked to an ISBN number is going to be the most complete. I don't know how many retailers report to the list making people, but if there's any variation between how Amazon, B&N, etc. report, matching ISBNs would ensure that your maximum sales are reported, and a retailer line isn't left out.
> 
> There definitely are people who have hit lists without an ISBN. If I thought a new release would be a contender for that level of sales, I'd make sure I had an ISBN.


Alright, thanks for that extra bit of info. I'm going to have to do more research.


----------



## Andrzej Tucholski (Jan 4, 2014)

When I contacted my National Library about ISBN's they told me that I need only two. One for the paperback if I'm doing one and one for my "digital version of the book". I'm pretty sure that this institution isn't even aware of different types of files but hey, since it's the official info, I'm going with one to rule them all (digitals).

EDIT: Also, ISBN's in Poland are free. That's some good information.


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

swolf said:


> Wait a sec, don't Canadians get free ISBNs too? What the hell? Are Americans the only ones who have to pay for them?
> 
> Speaking of that, how much overhead can there be to create a unique number and keep it on file? Sounds like something that could be run out of someone's basement. $125 per number? How do I get into this business?


Naw, they're pretty expensive here, too.


----------

